# Manejar USB con Java o C



## danielmendoza (Nov 6, 2010)

Que tal, resulta que tengo que hacer un proyecto simple, que consiste en encender un aparato conectado a la corriente pormedio de un USB o puerto paralelo controlado por un triac es decir no se prende hasta le de un impulso al triac con un a pila de 5V, el circuito la lo tengo armado y funcionando con la pila, pero como tiene que ser por una interfas de JAVA o C tengo que dar el impulso que le da la pila de 5V por medio del cable usb o paralelo mediante un programa en c o Java pero como no tengo purrto paralelo en mi compu tendría que hacerlo con usb pero no encuentro como hacerlo alguien podría decirme como o donde encontrar un buen tutorial de usb, cabe decir que se programar en ambos lenguajes pero no se por donde empezar a programar para acceder al USB.
O si fuera más facil un programita que apage el voltaje que da el puerto para no usar pics

Espero haberme dado a entender.

Gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 6, 2010)

...
vale la pena probar...
saludos...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 6, 2010)

Exelentes los tutos de JAVA con USB.


----------



## Stivensound (Sep 27, 2011)

yo digo lo mismo, muy buenos me ayudaron bastante.


----------



## leidyes (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola tengo una duda con respecto a la librería jpicusb.dll, esta la desarrollaste y si es así me podrías explicar como lo hiciste?


----------



## elegaba (Oct 25, 2012)

no se....hice todo tal cual esta en el vídeo pero con java no me funciona, hice una aplicación rápida en labview y si funciona. No se que será, tengo windows 7 32bits, netbeans 7.2, también hice este http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...ol/tutorial-java-pic-usb-(primeros-pasos)/15/ y el mismo resultado (no me funciona).... también copie todos los archivos de la carpeta jPicUsb 1.1 y los pasé a la carpeta del proyecto en java, me voy a volver mas loco u.u...ojalá alguien me ayude


----------



## leidyes (Oct 28, 2012)

elegaba dijo:


> no se....hice todo tal cual esta en el vídeo pero con java no me funciona, hice una aplicación rápida en labview y si funciona. No se que será, tengo windows 7 32bits, netbeans 7.2, también hice este http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...ol/tutorial-java-pic-usb-(primeros-pasos)/15/ y el mismo resultado (no me funciona).... también copie todos los archivos de la carpeta jPicUsb 1.1 y los pasé a la carpeta del proyecto en java, me voy a volver mas loco u.u...ojalá alguien me ayude



Hola quisiera saber como hiciste en labview te lo agredeceria mucho:aprobacion :: mmm:


----------

